# Leon Jimenes 300 Series Belicoso Cigar Review - A pleasant change



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Good looking, well constructed smoke. One had a cracked wrapper. Not the best start, but taste develops nicely making for a fairly long and enjoyab...

Read the full review here: Leon Jimenes 300 Series Belicoso Cigar Review - A pleasant change


----------

